# Couple Pictures from today.....



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my you did good! The azaleas are a beautiful background!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Do I see 5 well behaved goldens in that picture, or are those photoshopped?? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Do I see 5 well behaved goldens in that picture, or are those photoshopped?? LOL


Ummmmm Look again , Cruiser closed his eyes.. in the out takes each one of them did it....:uhoh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

beautiful photos... esp. love them with the floral backdrop!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw his squinty eyes!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

What great pictures!!! I hope you're going to frame one.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> What great pictures!!! I hope you're going to frame one.


I loved the first one and would frame it , except my clown has to close his eyes


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

LOVE those - especially the first one.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sigh...so jealous.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Fantastic! One question though......... "How did you do that? My gosh all of them sitting together for a photo,..... I've tried too many times to count with only my 3. Great job!!


----------



## RSHANNING (Nov 14, 2008)

They are beautiful and I can't believe they all sat there for those pictures.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Fantastic! One question though......... "How did you do that? My gosh all of them sitting together for a photo,..... I've tried too many times to count with only my 3. Great job!!


Houdini, Maggie and Abbie love to have there picture taken, so once they see the camera they follow me and do what they are asked(most of the time) Cruiser the clown is another story...hes the one you have to get at the right moment.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Simply stunning, love the 1st one especially - how did you get them to sit so still /ALL AT ONCE!! They are usually off and running.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

And they all look very happy!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Stunning pictures.:headbang2:dblthumb2:You_Rock_
I can even manage two of mine sitting next to each other.:doh:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Houdini, Maggie and Abbie love to have there picture taken, so once they see the camera they follow me and do what they are asked(most of the time) Cruiser the clown is another story...hes the one you have to get at the right moment.


Well, I'm very impressed. I so wish I could get one of my 3 together like that. If I could, I'd have it framed, cause it would be a once in a lifetime shot no doubt. Your babes are beautiful.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

doggy heaven, lovely pics


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary:

All I can say is you are one VERY RICH LADY with a crew like that.

And I have the same question as someone else How Did you do that?
I can't even get my two to sit still together for a picture!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful. Is that Rio in the back?? How's he doing???


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!!!!!1

First to get 5 goldens to hold still and focus for a pictures (squinty eyes not withstanding). 
Second for having 5 goldens, how do you do it???
And Third - *5 Gorgeous Goldens* - just beautiful. 

Thanks for sharing

v


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gorgeous Mary!!!! I can rarely get a good pic of two, let alone that whole group!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How did you do that! Those are terrific pictures.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sending Miss Happy over and you can train her to sit for pictures!!! Fred was impressed with your critters, however, he loved the flowers. Great photos.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are FANTASTIC pictures!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is quite a group. I wish I could live there! Remind me what you feed them? They all look trim, fit, and glossy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is quite a group. I wish I could live there! Remind me what you feed them? They all look trim, fit, and glossy.


 
I would like to know what you're feeding also. Are they still on the Fromm's Surf & Turf???


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Beautiful. Is that Rio in the back?? How's he doing???


Maui, is doing good, he plays like there isnt a thing wrong with him. I changed them over to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maui, is doing good, he plays like there isnt a thing wrong with him. I changed them over to Taste of the Total Wild.


:doh::doh::doh::doh: Names..... I'm so horrible with names.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

What a great looking crew! Very nice pictures, the flowers are beautiful, I didn't even notice them at first since the dogs are so pretty.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maui, is doing good, he plays like there isnt a thing wrong with him. I changed them over to Taste of the Total Wild.


There's no "total" in the name, nerd!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> There's no "total" in the name, nerd!!!!


Whatever.... I corrected it... Are you happy!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I love giving you crap about your dog food!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I keep coming back and look on your pups-Awwwwwww!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice picture! Their colour is gorgeous. Amazing that they all sat still for the pictures! Or one of them anyway


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dave wants to come over and play. he's bummed that you live so far away.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those pictures are just stunning. I like the first one and Cruiser squinting makes it even more special. Shows the personality. Maui looks good and you would not know anything is wrong.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

How cute they all look. I give you credit for getting them all to stay in the pictures. I can't even get my 1 GR to sit still long enough for a good picture. You got a few.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well Done Mary!!! I don't know how you did it but you got some fantastic shots of your golden gaggle! Each and every on frame worthy.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow Marry, those are some great pictures, love the first one, even with goofy squinting his eyes..LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Faith's mommy said:


> Dave wants to come over and play. he's bummed that you live so far away.


The crew would love for Dave or anyone for that matter to come over and play.... Tell Dave they will be waiting...lol.....


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary! Absolutley stunning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Mary what great spring pics! They look gorgeous and I wish I could come over and get in a pile with them :smooch:


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

What great pictures! I bet you go back and look at them over and over. Just wonderful!


----------

